# I have a question



## Noodlehead (Jan 30, 2009)

I was looking on the vegetables forum and came across a "most unusual"topic that had been moved.Out of curiosity I clicked on it and got a message that said I didn't have access to the thread.Does this mean the topic was deleted?


----------



## Alix (Jan 30, 2009)

Could be. Can you give me a link?


----------



## Noodlehead (Jan 30, 2009)

Should I post it here Alex?


----------



## Alix (Jan 30, 2009)

Sure. I'll have a look. I'm only here for a few more minutes.


----------



## Noodlehead (Jan 30, 2009)

Here ya go,it sure took me by surprise(the title)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49886


----------



## Alix (Jan 30, 2009)

Um...ew! Ok, yes that was a spammer. I'm going to delete it entirely so it will disappear forever. I'm guessing that was in Veggies or something?


----------



## Noodlehead (Jan 30, 2009)

Okay thanks,verrrry unappetizing don't you think?

I think it was on page 6 and I was thinking "What kind of place IS this?!!!"


----------



## Alix (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm not sure how that got there. Was there just the one post? That was all I found with the link.


----------



## Noodlehead (Jan 30, 2009)

That's all there was and the thread just had dashes and no responses that I could see.


----------



## Saphellae (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm curious now! lol


----------



## Noodlehead (Jan 30, 2009)

Check your PM box.


----------

